# Copy a Table or Visualization from Power BI to Excel or Word



## SBWolfe_1954 (Feb 2, 2017)

Can someone tell me if it is possible to copy something from a Power BI document to either Excel or Word?  I have the copy/paste function in Power BI but just seems to work there.  As an example, I can copy a pie chart in Power BI but cannot paste it to Excel.


----------



## Matt Allington (Feb 3, 2017)

No, you cant do that. If you have it in Powerbi.com, there is an export to PowerPoint preview feature.


----------



## SBWolfe_1954 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks Matt.  I looked at the export function in my version of Power BI and the only thing I can export to is another Power BI template.  Is there something I need to turn on to allow exporting to PowerPoint?


----------



## SBWolfe_1954 (Feb 3, 2017)

Okay, figured it out.  Have to publish to Power BI and then it works.  Thanks for the info, very much appreciated.


----------



## SBWolfe_1954 (Feb 3, 2017)

I have one last question on this subject:  When I export the Power BI file to a PowerPoint, can I send it to a template with a pre-formatted slide (company logo in the header, and corporate standards in the footer, etc...)?  I have been able to download to PowerPoint and then go into presentation and redo each slide with the company/corporate info.  I just thought there might be a quicker way to do it.


----------



## Matt Allington (Feb 4, 2017)

You can change the template once the file is created. It is manul, but only a few clicks. You definitely don't need to change each slide. Just google Powerpoint templates - there is plenty of stuff out there.


----------

